# 2018 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Spring Meet - May 19th



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Time to start planning the Spring meet, much the same as last Spring I wanted to coordinate with Jason on his NCSQ meet to have a few weeks between to give people the best chance to attend both. 

As usual, the meet will be held at my place, for a rough idea of where that is use zip 22630. 10am Saturday until whenever, anyone who may be in town Friday is welcome to come hang out at the house as I will likely take the Friday off work. 

Hotels:
Quality Inn Skyline Drive (15-20 min)
Hampton Inn Front Royal (25 mins)
Holiday Inn & Suites Front Royal (30-35 min)
Super 8 (15 min) - My wife told me not to recommend this hotel to anyone, but I know some of you have stayed there previously, hey, it's cheap right?? :laugh::laugh:

The Quality Inn is right in the middle of town, close to restaurants, car wash, grocery store etc. 

Bring yourself, your car with or without a working system, a chair, canopy if you want one, friends, family, kids and pets more than welcome. If you bring kids or pets you are responsible for them (my yard is big, but not fenced in). 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

If I can get off the 20th I would love to attend this.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt


I didn't make the last one, so I hope to make it back up for this one!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry Ben, I reckon I could've added ya....lol. Looking forward to hanging out again!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Lol, that’s ok as I needed the exercise.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4- Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4- Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4- Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6-Justin/Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Weightless said:


> 6-Justin/Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle


Ooohh mystery vehicle!! Just don't get sick!! haha


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS

I sure hope I can make it this time!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

naiku said:


> Ooohh mystery vehicle!! Just don't get sick!! haha


Yeah, my company is deciding on whether or not to take my company car away so I am in a bit of limbo on my install. If they take away the car, that's where the mystery car comes in. I'm looking right now, but am insure where it might go.

As far as being sick, yeah, the past year or so,I find that I get sick easier than previously. Need to look into that.  

If I am sick, do I need a doctor's note? Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Weightless said:


> Yeah, my company is deciding on whether or not to take my company car away so I am in a bit of limbo on my install. If they take away the car, that's where the mystery car comes in. I'm looking right now, but am insure where it might go.
> 
> As far as being sick, yeah, the past year or so,I find that I get sick easier than previously. Need to look into that.
> 
> If I am sick, do I need a doctor's note? Lol


Man, that would suck if they take the car... especially that you already put work into it :surprised:

And no doctor's note needed; Suck it up and BE THERE this time! :laugh: J/K


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Yes it would. It's been over 15 years since I havent had a company car andI don't think my personal car would handle the commute. 

We shall see...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

kmbkk said:


> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
> 3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
> 4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it
> ...


The car will be awesome. 

Ian, I'd love to come, but I think we'll be in GA by then.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

JI808 said:


> Ian, I'd love to come, but I think we'll be in GA by then.


OK, if you are still in VA though definitely head out. 

I am sort of toying with the idea of doing something smaller in March as well, more so for just local VA/MD guys (obviously if I do something anyone reading this will be welcome) rather than a full on meet.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’m not committing to anything right now, as that’s right when our baseball season gets cranking but I really want to make it since I missed the fall meet (stupid baseball). Plus... I changed some stuff. All drivers are currently working AND I gots me some new amps. 

I’m a maybe.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I am now an even bigger maybe. If all goes as planned, by this time next week my Cobalt will be gone and my new car will be in my driveway. I am going to try to get SOMETHING installed, but with the Arctic temps we’re enjoying lately getting anything done will be next to impossible. 

Once everything is finalized I’m going to purchase some new A pillars and get started on some pods but the wife won’t tolerate the smell of fiberglass so... I’ll have to get creative there. Maybe the ol superglue trick. 

I may be a last minute addition, but I’m aiming to make it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I know the feeling about arctic temps, I think it's a little colder up where you are as well. Currently 20F here, but with wind chill it's about 4F. I have an increasing list of things that I need to do in the garage and around the house, but I am not spending any longer than necessary out there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant

2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt

3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited

4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 

5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry

6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 

7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS

8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ

I’m hopeful


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Well hope is a “ good “ thing and I for one would be very happy to see you.


----------



## HDF250 (Jan 16, 2018)

I would like to attend if my work schedule permits. I hope to have my system complete by then.

2017 F250 regular cab. I currently have only purchased a few (3) quality Zapco amps. Nick (SkizeR) has been helping me come up with speakers and processor to work with my factory Sony Nav head unit. Any local help or recommendations would be appreciated also. 

Joe


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Awesome, hope you can make it. Nice to find some more fairly local members.


----------



## HDF250 (Jan 16, 2018)

naiku said:


> Awesome, hope you can make it. Nice to find some more fairly local members.


Thanks Ian, looking forward to seeing some locals as well.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm still a maybe but things are starting to come together nicely. New car has been purchased and I'm starting to acquire all the new odds & ends I need to complete the install in time. I also have to figure out a new hosting site for pics as photobucket is poopy now so I can get some pics up.

I also took 2 days vacation in March to get some work done. If all goes according to plan I'll be there.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

TheTodd said:


> I'm still a maybe but things are starting to come together nicely. New car has been purchased and I'm starting to acquire all the new odds & ends I need to complete the install in time. I also have to figure out a new hosting site for pics as photobucket is poopy now so I can get some pics up.
> 
> I also took 2 days vacation in March to get some work done. If all goes according to plan I'll be there.


Nice, looking forward to see what you cook up. Not sure if you use gmail or if you have a google account... if so google photos gets it done.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’ll be there, just not with a completed Audio system..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> I'm still a maybe but things are starting to come together nicely.


I have faith in you! Plenty of time between now and May, although I am sure it's currently cold up there which if you are like me, makes getting anything done on the car a slow process.



Truthunter said:


> Not sure if you use gmail or if you have a google account... if so google photos gets it done.


While Google photos does work, there is something you have to do to the URL in order to share pictures on forums. I forget what exactly, after doing it a couple times I said to hell with it and signed up on imgur.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I do have Google Photos but have not found a way to make it work, and even Google says its not possible. I've heard people mention imgur so I'll probably give that a shot.

Honestly it's not the cold that's holding me up... although it IS cold. With a 12 yr old boy that LIVES baseball we have training classes Tuesdays, Thursdays & Sundays in addition to practice on Saturdays. Not to mention he plays basketball too so until THAT wraps up we have games on Saturdays and practice one night a week as well. And of course NOW our kitchen faucet decided to break last night so it looks like this weekend will be spent doing some minor household repair instead of working on the car. 

Oh well... I'll try to be there one way or another. Hopefully with an operational system, but I'm working on that.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

For google photos: Open google photos in google Chrome. I create a shared album, then go into the shared album and click on the photo you want to share so the it displays full screen. Then right click and choose "copy image address". Paste that address as the URL in the IMG pop up box. Only thing is you have to be viewing google photos in google Chrome for it to work.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That dog looks familiar  

I am hoping to start working on my tune / install in the next couple weeks. I had reset the DSP and entered only a single preset manually whilst trying to figure out why it was not shutting off (I suspect now, that may have been related to my mouse wiring issues). It sounds OK, but I think I need to redo the entire thing. 

Cannot tell you how glad I am to have fixed the mouse problem though, that fog light error was there before the meet I had in the fall. Figured the other day it took me about 5 months to finally diagnose and then repair the thing. Of course, then the hood strut decided it was done a day after fixing that. Thankfully I was holding the hood with my hand at the same time so it did not fall on me.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

naiku said:


> I am hoping to start working on my tune / install in the next couple weeks. I had reset the DSP and entered only a single preset manually whilst trying to figure out why it was not shutting off (I suspect now, that may have been related to my mouse wiring issues). It sounds OK, but I think I need to redo the entire thing.
> 
> Cannot tell you how glad I am to have fixed the mouse problem though, that fog light error was there before the meet I had in the fall.


Get the mice to tune it for you. They got nothing else to do.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Get the mice to tune it for you. They got nothing else to do.


Heck, if it stopped them chewing through the wiring in the car I would let them have at it. :laugh:

They might even do a better job than me.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm going to give this photo thing a try here so I don't look like a TOTAL putz elsewhere on this site. Plus it'll at least give you guys a preview of my new ride. Progress WAS being made today until the temp started plummeting and the snow began to fall. Don't see why I won't have some sort of functional audio if I manage to get there.

Here's the new ride:


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice ride. Photo displays fine for me.

Been in the garage most the day today and plan on all day tomorrow. Only 6.5 more weekends to go before the Spring meets start and I still got plenty to do :stunned:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> Nice ride. Photo displays fine for me.
> 
> Been in the garage most the day today and plan on all day tomorrow. Only 6.5 more weekends to go before the Spring meets start and I still got plenty to do :stunned:


Get to it!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bringing this back up, only a few weeks until the NC meet, then another few until this one. The snow should have melted by May


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking forward to it but I won't be in the truck or the BMW. Just started sound deadening on this:








2017 Ford Explorer Limited

I'd start a build thread but I really suck at remembering to take pics.

Keeping the stock head unit.

Front stage:
ZR800s in place of the OEM 6x9s
GB25s in place of the stock tweets in the top of the door cards
GB10s in the sails

Rear fill:
GB40s in place of the OEM 6.5" 2 way
I'm going to play with it to see if I can make it happen

Subs:
2 GB12D4s where a spare tire use to be

DSP Pro Mk2

2 JL HD600/4s for front and fill
JL HD1200/1 for the Frog subs


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Quite the assortment of pieces, should make for a really great sounding install. I’ll be there with the new toy, unless the dealer meets my demands on a 2018 Ram.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I’ll be there with the new toy, unless the dealer meets my demands on a 2018 Ram.


Accord, Ram, heck you could show up in a bucket, will be good to see you and catch up!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol that’s funny as my buddy who owns a bucket truck for his business, wants to come with me. Either way barring another surgery/ accident, I will be there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

9 weeks away! 

I should have everything installed and tuned by then. I might need some APL1 assistance if anyone who is coming has experience...i'm looking in your direction clay, lol.

Can't wait to meet up again. Good people, good food, good sound, good views, and good times.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just got back from the NC meet, a great time as always. 

Bump for this one now, about 40 days to go. Already looking forward to another meet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trying to get this one ready to share lol.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ
10 - Bo / Zippy - 07 RAV4 

I’m in. I should have the 8” silver flutes back in it to abuse the front doors some more by then.


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

Add one more...

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ
10 - Jim / Acceptor - Civic

I should at least have some temporary sound by then.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Ian,
Put me down as a maybe. Sorry I didn't get a chance to chat with you or listen to your Audi at Jasons... was too busy shivering in the rain!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Acceptor said:


> Add one more...
> 
> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
> ...


Awesome. Glad you can make it up. 



mumbles said:


> Hi Ian,
> Put me down as a maybe. Sorry I didn't get a chance to chat with you or listen to your Audi at Jasons... was too busy shivering in the rain!


No problem, hopefully, you can make it up here. I kept wanting to chat with you about your Mustang! And yep, that was a cold rain, especially as the day wore on. We ended up with snow at the hotel in the evening, the doors on the car were frozen shut when I went to leave Sunday morning.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Acceptor said:


> Add one more...
> 
> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
> ...


Awesome Jim... Please bring some more demo music. I really enjoyed your demo CD on the way home from NC this past Sunday... was my favorite demo cd from the meet :thumbsup:


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I will definitely bring another set of disks. Your drive home is longer than mine...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I failed to get discs from Jim and Ryan - I heard they were great, and I regret my oversight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

No worries. I'll have one for you.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

bertholomey said:


> I think I failed to get discs from Jim and Ryan - I heard they were great, and I regret my oversight.


I only had a thumb-drive but plan on burning some disks for this meet. I'll make sure your name is on one.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks fellas! I’m really hoping that I can make it work to make this meet. I’m out of town for most of the week from 5-9 May, then drive up to VA on the 18th.....will take some please and thank you’s for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My car doesn’t have a CD player so if anyone has a thumb drive I’m up for listening in my car. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Acceptor said:


> I will definitely bring another set of disks. Your drive home is longer than mine...


I need to send you a copy of mine from the NC meet, may try and put another together for this meet though, but not sure if I have time. The DSP is sitting next to me on my desk currently!! :laugh:



Truthunter said:


> I only had a thumb-drive but plan on burning some disks for this meet. I'll make sure your name is on one.


I also need to send you a copy, put my name down on a disk though please.



bertholomey said:


> Thanks fellas! I’m really hoping that I can make it work to make this meet. I’m out of town for most of the week from 5-9 May, then drive up to VA on the 18th.....will take some please and thank you’s for sure.


Hoping you can make it, I missed a BRZ demo last weekend. 



Coppertone said:


> My car doesn’t have a CD player so if anyone has a thumb drive I’m up for listening in my car.


Are there any size limits on the thumb drive you can use? I typically use either a 64GB or 128GB drive, but will make sure to put something on a smaller drive if neither of those will work.


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

The one issue that I have noticed with larger USB drives is that browsing is very slow once I load very large numbers of files. I'll have at least one laptop and some smaller disks with me.

Ian,

I forgot to mention on the DSP. Since it's an intermittent failure, use a good cell phone camera and take pictures of the solder joints on the switch. There is a chance of fatigue cracks or improper soldering from the factory. If this is the case, I can look at reflowing the joints.

Jim


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks fellas! I’m really hoping that I can make it work to make this meet. I’m out of town for most of the week from 5-9 May, then drive up to VA on the 18th.....will take some please and thank you’s for sure.


I feel guilty spending time away from the wife going to these meets too, I'm trying to get the wife to come down with me to this one. I told her we can stay at a resort/spa and she can spend the day at the spa on Saturday and then we can go check out the Luray Caverns on Sunday together. Not looking like she's buying in so far


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully she will come around.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

naiku said:


> I need to send you a copy of mine from the NC meet, may try and put another together for this meet though, but not sure if I have time. The DSP is sitting next to me on my desk currently!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn’t do bigger then a 64GB as this is a new infotainment system and it’s already all kinds of buggy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Acceptor said:


> The one issue that I have noticed with larger USB drives is that browsing is very slow once I load very large numbers of files. I'll have at least one laptop and some smaller disks with me.


Yep, I moved to a 128GB in the car and it takes a good few seconds for the tablet to read it. With the 64GB it was almost immediate, but I had to keep deleting things from it, but I may just try to organize the 64GB a little better as the delay can be annoying.



Acceptor said:


> I forgot to mention on the DSP. Since it's an intermittent failure, use a good cell phone camera and take pictures of the solder joints on the switch. There is a chance of fatigue cracks or improper soldering from the factory. If this is the case, I can look at reflowing the joints.


Thanks, I posted some pictures here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/5408002-post251.html

I cleaned it up some, of course, the next 2 times I powered it on in the car it shut off properly, so I have no clue if that fixed it or it just decided to work this time. Debating putting it back in without the relay, I have relocated it so I can easily unplug the power if need be. Might test it that way for a while and if it ends up not shutting off again just throw the relay in there. 



Truthunter said:


> I feel guilty spending time away from the wife going to these meets too, I'm trying to get the wife to come down with me to this one. I told her we can stay at a resort/spa and she can spend the day at the spa on Saturday and then we can go check out the Luray Caverns on Sunday together. Not looking like she's buying in so far


Saturdays are typically our only family day together all week at the moment, so I do feel guilty at times as well. However, Rhonda knows that really I only do this a handful of times a year so is fine with it. It's actually the evenings that I feel most guilty about, the amount of time spent in the garage alone can add up quickly if you don't pay attention to it. 

Hopefully, yours comes down, even just having the company on the long drive makes it worthwhile and making it a nice weekend together is always great.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish that my wife could travel with me, but sadly her patient load has almost doubled since the other Physician left. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

naiku said:


> Thanks, I posted some pictures here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/5408002-post251.html
> 
> I cleaned it up some, of course, the next 2 times I powered it on in the car it shut off properly, so I have no clue if that fixed it or it just decided to work this time. Debating putting it back in without the relay, I have relocated it so I can easily unplug the power if need be. Might test it that way for a while and if it ends up not shutting off again just throw the relay in there.


I took a look at the pictures and the joints look sort of like a badly done rework. They do not match the machine soldered joints on nearby components and the board itself looks to have possibly been overheated due to the oxidation. The relay is a good idea.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Jim, Frank (LocomotiveTech) said much the same thing about the switch. Have a relay sitting here in front of me


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys, I'd love to come to this, if I may. I don't really have anything worthy of showing off, yet, but plan on building my Tahoe and G35 over the Summer (God willing). They both have simple systems that have been in them for the better part of a decade or more. But I'm going to take advantage of having the entire Summer off, now that I've returned to college in my mid-40s (Biomedical Engineering at UVA), and hopefully get them done. I'd love to see and listen to your cars, meet some people that are audio nerds like me, learn from you, and get ideas to implement in my own vehicles. 

Would it be ok to crash your meet, even if I'm not bringing a vehicle to show off?

-Curtis


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

More than welcome to head up, a system installed or not, the more the merrier. My vehicle is nothing to show off, which is why I attempt to hide all the installed components behind factory panels!! 

Add your name to the list  

Also, 3 posts in 6 years, that is impressive!!


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

naiku said:


> Also, 3 posts in 6 years, that is impressive!!



LOL. Well, what can I say? I spent much of 2010-2015 deployed to Afghanistan. I’ve since retired from that life and have begun trying to build a new one in Engineering, so now my Summers are mostly free for things like car audio . And it wasn’t until recently that I found a place I can work on my vehicles. 

My Dad’s getting into his 70s now and you never know how much time you’ll have left with someone. He’s an old retired aircraft mechanic who worked on everything from single engine prop jobs to F-15s fighters and C-17 cargo planes. Needless to say, he’s got a ton of knowledge to learn from, not to mention tools! 

After my mom died, he married his High School sweetheart, who was a race car driver in her prime. He moved in with her on her farm in Arkansas. She’s an old grease monkey too! So, I’m gonna go stay with them over the Summer, pick their brains, use their garages and tools, and have at least one last big l father/son project together, though I certainly hope for many more.

I plan to post a build log and of course, start posting more often. Looking forward to meeting y’all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

cdcreech said:


> LOL. Well, what can I say? I spent much of 2010-2015 deployed to Afghanistan.


Thank You.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Curtis - welcome to the group! I hope to meet ya at the G2G - shake your hand and thank you for your service. I was deployed to Afghan Land in 2004-2005 - we may have walked the same ground. 

That is a cool story about your Dad - I have had the same thoughts about my Dad and my wife’s Dad - so much knowledge. For the last year and a half we have been hoping to move back to SW Virginia, but it has t worked out. 

UVA is a wonderful school - my sister is a graduate, and my niece is currently a Junior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, but no need to thank me for my service. I was just doing my job and got paid well for doing it. Though I am an Army veteran, I got out 2 weeks after 9/11. I was sitting on my couch on terminal leave when the towers were hit, thinking "Oh [email protected]#...guess I'm going back in." I never got that call, but continued on as a contractor...serving in a different way, I guess. It's funny to me how the media and senior government officials portray contractors. Nearly every contractor I knew was former military, but the way we were sometimes treated, it was if we stopped being patriotic the moment we took off our uniform, when nothing could be further from the truth.

I first started working the Afghan/Pakistan counter-terrorism target set in 2004 and made my first deployment to both countries in 2006. It wasn't until I moved to Charlottesville in 2010, though, that I really started deploying. The op tempo was crazy. I'd go away for a year and a few months after returning home, back out for another year. I had 8 deployments in all and they were all exhausting. I worked with special ops then and those guys, as you know, don't know the meaning of the word quit. We worked our asses off, 365 days per year, no days off ever, even when sick...which was often in the umm...less than sanitary conditions of Afghanistan, LOL.

But, I enjoyed it...loved it even...and don't regret a minute. Like I said though, it was exhausting for me AND my family too. Besides, after 20 years in Counter-Terrorism supporting the absolute best CT forces in the world there was nothing else for me to really do, except target different names in a different part of the world. Well, that is, unless I wanted to get into the business side of contracting and yeah, but no. Not doing that. Blegh. So, it was time for a change and back to school I went.

Sorry...got into war story mode a bit there. I'd love to talk to you about your experiences there, Bertholomy. I'm quite sure we've tread the same dirt...I've been to a lot of places in Afghanistan.

As for UVA, it is kicking my @#$ !!!! LOL. Biomedical Engineering is by far the hardest thing I've ever done, intellectually speaking. I'm loving every minute though and my adviser is the absolute best. He grew up on a farm in Iowa, got his PhD in Physiology, and is now the undergrad director for our Biomedical Engineering program. For UVA, which is full of a bunch of rich kids, that's about as non-traditional a path as you can get. Given my family's blue collar background, my journey has similar elements and I greatly appreciate his understanding and advice. He's a huge proponent of hands on projects and during our first class as Engineers said, "So many young people come into our engineering programs without ever having worked on their car, fixed their bike, or done anything remotely resembling engineering at all. How do you expect to be an Engineer if you've never actually built anything?! We're going to fix that." And oh man...has he ever outfitted our workshops and labs with phenomenal tools and equipment. All y'all would LOVE to work in our workshop!

At any rate...sorry for the novel. I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone. It'll be really nice to meet people who geek out on the same stuff I do. In my experience, we are kinda rare! I'll be the mid-40s something, bald, fat guy with nerd glasses, probably standing off to the side. LOL Please come say hello...I tend to be a little shy sometimes.

Curtis


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I love it Curtis! Will have a great time telling some war stories  

Hey guys - I'm trying to decide if I'm staying over on Saturday night or driving back to my folks house after the meet. I don't travel as much for work, so I don't have the points that I used to have.....so now I'm like everyone else....paying for rooms. If a group is committed to going out to eat on Saturday, then I'll stay. If a group is willing to get together for dinner on Friday night, and not on Saturday night, then I won't stay. We had a good time when we went 'downtown' to eat a couple times ago. Let me know if you can


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

bertholomey said:


> I love it Curtis! Will have a great time telling some war stories
> 
> Hey guys - I'm trying to decide if I'm staying over on Saturday night or driving back to my folks house after the meet. I don't travel as much for work, so I don't have the points that I used to have.....so now I'm like everyone else....paying for rooms. If a group is committed to going out to eat on Saturday, then I'll stay. If a group is willing to get together for dinner on Friday night, and not on Saturday night, then I won't stay. We had a good time when we went 'downtown' to eat a couple times ago. Let me know if you can


Can't do Friday but I will stay for dinner on Saturday.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Car-less ok? One of our regional offices is in Herndon, I may be able to hang around through Saturday to meet people/audition some cars?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m going to do like we did last time and go downtown and continue to eat lol. Jason let me know where you’re grabbing a hotel room and I’ll book there also.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll very likely stay over Saturday night. I'm more of an early riser and function (stay awake) better driving in the morning. So I'm up for dinner Saturday night.

I have not booked a hotel yet but would not stay at the Super 8 in Front Royal again. Clay seemed to like the Ramada in Strasburg last year...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I will need to look that one up, and yes I had heard about the Super 8 before.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll likely book the Hampton Inn in Woodstock - right on the freeway - was a decent hotel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Car-less ok? One of our regional offices is in Herndon, I may be able to hang around through Saturday to meet people/audition some cars?


Yup, car-less is fine. On a Saturday it will take about an hour to get here from Herndon. 



Truthunter said:


> I have not booked a hotel yet but would not stay at the Super 8 in Front Royal again.


Yeah, my wife said to me "you are not telling people to stay at the Super 8 are you??" Honestly, I stayed there once about 15 or so years ago, just knew it was a hotel this side of town. Sorry!! haha 

As for dinner Saturday night, I will try to be a little more planned during the day so I can call and book us somewhere a little earlier in the day.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I’m up for dinner on Saturday if you have room for another mouth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be up for a dinner on Friday if I can make it there on time after work.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I will sort of be around Friday, but not able to do dinner. Will have the kids with me as my wife works, will likely be spending the day / evening getting things set up around the house.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ
10 - Bo / Zippy - 07 RAV4 
11 - Igor / Some cheesy rental


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> 11 - Igor / Some cheesy rental


At least nothing handles like a rental :laugh:

Think we keep dropping someone from the list, the latest is:

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - 2018 Accord
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '99 Miata or '16 HR-V or ????? Mystery vehicle 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ
10 - Bo / Zippy - 07 RAV4 Z
11 - Jim / Acceptor - Civic
12 - Igor / Some cheesy rental


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it’s “ Jim “ with the Civic that was dropped. My change would be that I’ll be attending with my 2018 Accord instead of the Legacy.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - 2018 Accord
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '16 HR-V 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ
10 - Bo / Zippy - 07 RAV4 Z
11 - Jim / Acceptor - Civic
12 - Igor / Some cheesy rental

I just changed the car that I'm bringing back to my work car. I should have something (pseudo budget build) installed by then. It probably won't be tuned considering there is roughly only 4 weeks left. I should be posting a build thread too, if it all comes together...

I'd like to buy 36 hours in a day for $100, Alex.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Weightless said:


> ...I'd like to buy 36 hours in a day for $100, Alex.


Great, now my boss will keep me there 12 hours longer. Thanks man!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Lol. Yeah, knowing the way the world works, if we were given extra time in a day, work would try to take from it. 

A 2-3 hour daily roundtrip commute doesnt help either, lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I read that correct, that you have a 2-3 hour commute?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That's roundtrip. Not each way.... though there have been times that it has taken me 3-4 hours just to go 45 miles.  gotta love DC Metro traffic.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, used to have a similar commute, round trip would be typically at least 2.5 hours. A couple of times traffic was so bad I said screw this, turned around and went home to work.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

naiku said:


> Yep, used to have a similar commute, round trip would be typically at least 2.5 hours. A couple of times traffic was so bad I said screw this, turned around and went home to work.


Man, I so wish I could do that. Trying to convince the client to ship their equipment to my house hasn't been a fruitful conversation, lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Honestly, one of the things I am not looking forward to with my current job hunt is ending up having to do that commute again. So much time lost that could be spent with family, the commute ends up just not worth it.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Mine is about the same but still easy. I am about 15 - 30 minutes (Fort Meade/NSA traffic varies wildly) from the MARC station in Odenton. From there it's about a 30 minute train ride to DC and a 10 minute walk from there. I leave the house at 7:30 and get to the office by about 9.


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I feel other's pain too well. Mine is 92 miles one way. It's almost all interstate, but I'm waiting impatiently for the last leg of the Greensboro loop to be finished in two years. At that point, it'll be a half mile on each end. Thankfully, it's only four days a week.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow 90 miles one way, you definitely need great music for that ride. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! And I get irritable with my 26mi/30min each way commute.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Acceptor said:


> I feel other's pain too well. Mine is 92 miles one way. It's almost all interstate, but I'm waiting impatiently for the last leg of the Greensboro loop to be finished in two years. At that point, it'll be a half mile on each end. Thankfully, it's only four days a week.


92 miles? Crap, how long does that take you?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I've made it in 1:13 before due to a system outage. Typically, it's 1:30 to 1:45. I have eight miles of surface streets and the rest is interstate. Sometimes it's bad from people driving or acting badly, but I've been doing this since the mid 90s. Family obligations locally and better work in Raleigh.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well as of now I will be bringing the Accord but no sound system. My infotainment was replaced and the day I picked it up the new unit went kaboom. I’m not feeling messing with this so for now it will stay stock. The new vehicle will get all of the gear from this one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Coppertone said:


> Well as of now I will be bringing the Accord but no sound system. My infotainment was replaced and the day I picked it up the new unit went kaboom. I’m not feeling messing with this so for now it will stay stock. The new vehicle will get all of the gear from this one.


Oh man, tough luck on the infotainment system :surprised:

Am I reading this right; is the Accord being replaced with a new vehicle already?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m sorry allow me to clarify, in Dec of 2017 my Ram was totaled. I needed a vehicle quickly so we grabbed this Accord. Since we will have a daughter driving this year, we felt this was the safest vehicle for her to use. This in turn allowed me to take my time and see what I want vehicle wise. 

Being a “ larger guy “ 6’2” and 280lbs it seems that a truck again would more so suit my need. In the meantime I was going with a full on SQ vehicle in the Accord. Well sadly that’s not going to work. I want another Ram but since they just revised them, I’m going to wait an order a 2020 version. While waiting I’ll swap between my Legacy and the Accord.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

What happened to the unit that caused it to fail? 



Truthunter said:


> Am I reading this right; is the Accord being replaced with a new vehicle already?


Confused me a little as well!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I was riding along and the first unit went black. Took it to the dealership and they diagnosed that it needed to be replaced. Dropped it off and picked up the next day, and no more then 5 minutes down the road went blank and said it was rebooting. It’s been like that ever since. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

3 weeks to go I should start some proper planning!! Food and drinks... 

Ian - might BBQ, might put something in the crock pot(s)

*Jason* Let me know what you can / cannot eat. I hate that last time you were here all you had was a PB sandwich!! Will try to make something that works for you.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Get him some Dee's Nuts


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ian, just let me know what you would like for me to bring please. Take in account that it will be traveling with me from Jersey lol..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Get him some Dee's Nuts




https://i.groupme.com/200x133.gif.e66f134f80954d97a7cb3bd5e37f33d5

Now - before people start throwing things at Al (because I know many of you were going to jump to my defense ), this goes back to last year at the SQology show at Hybrid. We had a comedian who also waited tables at Texas Roadhouse. I asked if they had any pecans or walnuts for my salad.....a sensible request......and our ‘waiter’ said, “nah, we don’t have none of those, we just have deez nutz” (pointing at the bucket of peanuts). 

Well, you would have thought that was the most humorous joke in history by the reaction of my so-called friends ?

And they like to sneak it in every chance they get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I was riding along and the first unit went black. Took it to the dealership and they diagnosed that it needed to be replaced. Dropped it off and picked up the next day, and no more then 5 minutes down the road went blank and said it was rebooting. It’s been like that ever since.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My FIL bought a 2018 Accord a few months ago and has had the HU replaced 3 times for different reasons. He drives a lot as a sales guy and is ready to take the car back to them and get a Camry...


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

chefhow said:


> My FIL bought a 2018 Accord a few months ago and has had the HU replaced 3 times for different reasons. He drives a lot as a sales guy and is ready to take the car back to them and get a Camry...


+1 for the Camry love, lol... actually I heard the redesigned 2018 Camry has some teething issues also.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m feeling a lot of 1st year builds having growing problems. As such I won’t be dropping $10,000 on build/equipment if it’s based upon that infotainment system. I’m going to sell every piece of equipment that I have for it and wait until I grab my new Ram. In the meantime I’m buying a beater and will use that.

Yes I know some will say it’s crazy to give your daughter a new car, while you drive an older one. Just think to yourself, would you put your child who you care the world about in nothing but the best safety wise ?

I’ll still be at the meet albeit in my hoopty or the Legacy. Also will start a “ for sale “ listing asap...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump, a couple weeks to go. Weather should be just about perfect


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to popping open the roof for my ryde down there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

We are getting a lot closer here folks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> We are getting a lot closer here folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I really hope you can make it Ben - I like the enthusiasm I ‘hear’ in your posts. 

And Ian - don’t worry about me for food. I’m on Whole30 right now, so I can’t even have my beloved PB&J 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> And Ian - don’t worry about me for food. I’m on Whole30 right now, so I can’t even have my beloved PB&J


Just looked up Whole30.... well, I can get you eggs! We got a couple more hens a few weeks back and get about 3 eggs a day now. I can also put on a pot of coffee  

Make sure I don't let you leave here without getting a demo in the BRZ that I missed last month.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m really looking forward to being there and just chilling. Hopefully my limping around won’t kill the fun lol.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

11 days, so far all I have for food is... 

Ian - might BBQ, might put something in the crock pot(s)
Copertone / Ben - Drinks

:worried:


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Ian - might BBQ, might put something in the crock pot(s)
Copertone / Ben - Drinks
Truthunter - Chips/pretzels/Dips

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Ian - might BBQ, might put something in the crock pot(s)
Copertone / Ben - Drinks
Truthunter - Chips/pretzels/Dips
Dan - Shrimp cocktail


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Dan, how bout some bacon wrapped scallops?.. you know just to change things up a little lol jk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Truthunter said:


> Hey Dan, how bout some bacon wrapped scallops?.. you know just to change things up a little lol jk


Bacon? I hate bacon! 

However, if Ian will be grilling I do have a London broil recipe for the grill that I love.


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

Ian: Can there be room in the fridge for two quart sized containers? If so I'll being a couple of quarts of Lexington style barbecue from Stamey's on the way up on Friday. If not I'll come up with other items.

Jason: I suspect that Stamey's might be okay for Whole30, since it is vinegar based rather than having sugar in a tomato sauce.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Acceptor said:


> Ian: Can there be room in the fridge for two quart sized containers? If so I'll being a couple of quarts of Lexington style barbecue from Stamey's on the way up on Friday. If not I'll come up with other items.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason: I suspect that Stamey's might be okay for Whole30, since it is vinegar based rather than having sugar in a tomato sauce.




Stamey’s is excellent! The question would be whether there is any garlic or onion in the vinegar or in the pork - I’m allergic - see how complicated (a pain) I am 

PS - I love the thought - and if compliant, then I would love to have some - love vinegar based BBQ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok as usual family has thrown a wrench in my plans. I can still come but I have to leave by 2pm to come back home. Which means I’ll be there when most are still asleep. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll give them a call this afternoon and see if it is safe for you. 

This not a pain at all. I have a guy I work with who has it bad. He has an alpha gal allergy and has anaphylactic reactions to mammalian meats and products. I can't have bananas or peas in the house due to a daughter's allergy.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Dan750iL said:


> However, if Ian will be grilling I do have a London broil recipe for the grill that I love.


I can have the grill ready to go, how long do you need to cook the London broil? 




Acceptor said:


> Ian: Can there be room in the fridge for two quart sized containers? If so I'll being a couple of quarts of Lexington style barbecue from Stamey's on the way up on Friday. If not I'll come up with other items.


Sure, I can make room if nothing else. Bringing up something from your area sounds great to me. I recall Clay brought something (I don't recall where from) a couple years ago that was really tasty. 



Coppertone said:


> Ok as usual family has thrown a wrench in my plans. I can still come but I have to leave by 2pm to come back home. Which means I’ll be there when most are still asleep.


What time are you aiming to get here? I will be awake likely from around 6:30am.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

naiku said:


> I can have the grill ready to go, how long do you need to cook the London broil?...


20 - 25 minutes.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m leaving NJ at 6:30 so I’ll be at your driveway by 9:30. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

London broil sounds good!

I'm gonna try and leave at 5am which will get me there at 10am.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So we would be pulling in around the same time and before the heat lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Coppertone said:


> So we would be pulling in around the same time and before the heat lol.


It will be good to finally meet you... you've missed every meet I've been to in the past year :surprised:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

The heat should not be too bad this time of year, about another month and the humidity will really start to kick in. Having said that the long range forecast (likely completely unreliable) shows 76F with a chance of a thunderstorm.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Rain or shine I and my knee brace will be there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll be bringing the Stamey's with the sauce on the side. The barbecue process only uses a salt rub and is safe from both allergy and Whole30 aspects. They didn't specify garlic or onion, but recipes I've seen have a small amount of brown sugar and that removes it from safety.


----------



## cdcreech (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys. I had indicated a few weeks my intention to come, but I'm afraid that I won't be able to make it, due to some minor complications from my spinal fusion surgery last month. Everything will workout ok, but I just won't be able to make it. If there's another get together in the region in the next few months, I hope to make it to that one! I was really looking forward to meeting and getting to know you all. My apologies.

Curtis


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

No need to apologise, health comes first. Charlottesville is not hugely far from me either, so maybe we can meet up outside of this anyway.

Usually I try to host 2 meets a year.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I just found out my schedule for the week. I will definitely be there, but with no audio. 

I was going to take two days off this week to finalize everything, but me have a new big client at work so I'm going to be swamped over the next few weeks. 

Hopefully this week doesn't go to **** and then be forced to work during the weekend. 

Ian, will you have guest Wifi? Last time, I had zero signal on either phone. You know, just in case for emergencies? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

And what else is needed?

If no one has offered, I can bring utensils, paper plates, and cups.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for bringing utensils etc and I do have guest wifi.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect as I’ll now be able to see what’s going on in my home while I am away lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry to say fellas.......can't seem to make this work this go round.......hope yall have a helluva time, and stay cool in the sun!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Awwww man I’m really going to miss having my fillings shaken lose from a demo in your car. I’m guessing now I’ll manually have to do it. ? ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Coppertone said:


> Awwww man I’m really going to miss having my fillings shaken lose from a demo in your car. I’m guessing now I’ll manually have to do it. ? ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


?

NEW GERMAN STAINLESS 74 PCS ORAL DENTAL EXTRACTION EXTRACTING ELEVATORS FORCEPS https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XRYYK7C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_QQX9AbW5R0VJ4

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m Southern bred lol, we do it with rusty tools. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

claydo said:


> Sorry to say fellas.......can't seem to make this work this go round.......hope yall have a helluva time, and stay cool in the sun!


Bummer Clay!... I got the bugs worked out of my system, and sub installed, from when you listened to it at Jason's and was looking forward to your continued guidance. 

Also glad to see your back and wish you a healthy happy spring & summer


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Awwww man I’m really going to miss having my fillings shaken lose from a demo in your car. I’m guessing now I’ll manually have to do it. ? ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry brotha, I really wanted to make it up......had an excellent time at both of Ians meets I've attended.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me I understand as I will only be able to stay for a short time. Family has a way of letting you know they come before your fun lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Hey Ryan,

I must have missed it in your build log. Which sub did you end up going with? Did you still go the route of a 15 IB?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Weightless said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> I must have missed it in your build log. Which sub did you end up going with? Did you still go the route of a 15 IB?


Oh man... I've been really slacking on the build log updates :blush:

Yes, brand new AE IB15AU and so far the honeymoon has not ended


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Hey, that looks good. Nice match on the carpet.

I bet it sounds great paired with the JLs. 

Can't wait for an updated demo.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That really does look great back there. Reminds me of when I had a “ hidden “ 15” sub in the Legacy.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

^^^ That looks great Ben. Was that IB or enclosed?

I have the option to reverse mount mine on the same baffle and hide it but I chose to mount it conventionally because it was less work and I just wanted to get'r done. Maybe next winter I'll reverse mount & hide it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine was in an enclosure that I still own. This way if I ever go 15” again, well I’ve got all of the needed tooling for it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

You could easily create a false wall in your Camry to hide it if you wanted.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That does look nice. What car and what was the internal volume?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Yes, brand new AE IB15AU and so far the honeymoon has not ended


That looks great back there, can't wait to get a new demo next weekend. Did you manage to get a tune set on the MiniDSP?




Weightless said:


> That does look nice. What car and what was the internal volume?


Assuming you are talking about Ben / Coppertone it was in the back of his Subaru Legacy (the one for sale in his signature).


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

naiku said:


> That looks great back there, can't wait to get a new demo next weekend. Did you manage to get a tune set on the MiniDSP?


I do have a prelim tune on the DSP... basically just TA, crossovers & level adjustements. But I'm in the process of measuring each driver individually, adjusting crossovers and eq.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Just realized I didn't book a room yet so I just booked at the Ramada in Strasburg.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

naiku said:


> That looks great back there, can't wait to get a new demo next weekend. Did you manage to get a tune set on the MiniDSP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Ben's pic. I'll have to look it up when I get on my laptop. I use Tapatalk on my phone and it doesn't show signatures for some reason.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

This request is to all who will have vehicles to demo for this get together: Can you list what type of playback/connectivity (CD, USB, Aux in, etc...) that will be available for your car? I would like to bring some music that I am familiar with to demo some systems.

It may be just me, but I find that it helps to be familiar with the music during a demo.

And don't get me wrong, I always appreciate finding new music to listen to. I was introduced to Muse's Madness during the last time I was at Ian's and I'm hooked. 

I can't wait to see some familiar faces and some new ones. 

This will be a welcomed "vacation" from the normal rat race of life.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

USB only, or if you have Plex I can stream from that as well.

Looking forward to this, it's always a great time.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like I’ll be there. I’m going to see if I can make up a fruit pizza but with baseball games Monday, Wednesday & Friday evenings this week it might be a little tough. 

As far as media, I have CD, USB, 3.5mm Aux and Bluetooth in my car. Although Bluetooth can be a bit finicky.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

As of right now, Im in.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

CD, USB, Aux in

Looking forward to this too.

Now if I can just get my mic working again... Windows 10 update today and now getting errors in REW when I plug the mic in 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/399170-w10-update-today-now-umik-1-not-working-rew.html#post5471530


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

RRizz said:


> As of right now, Im in.


Hope you make it... I missed getting a demo at the NCSQ meet :worried:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheTodd said:


> Looks like I’ll be there. I’m going to see if I can make up a fruit pizza but with baseball games Monday, Wednesday & Friday evenings this week it might be a little tough.


Glad you will be able to make it.



RRizz said:


> As of right now, Im in.


If I miss getting a demo in your car, again, I will kick myself.

If anyone needs my address PM me.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I'm so bummed that I won't have my system installed by this weekend. I'm going to vicariously be living through your installs again. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Will be good to see you again Ron. 

For my car - CD, USB (finicky P99), coax input, IPhone and possibly Android. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

My car USB or CD


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

CD, DVD, USB, or Bluetooth for my RAV4.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Ian, you have a PM


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Ian, you have a PM


Looks like I did not receive it, can you try again?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Re-sent. Just looking for your street address.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

A friend of mine might make the trip as well. He's got a pretty solid sounding Altima.
By the way, I'll bring some type of dessert item along.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I think most of you know, but I do have a dog in case anyone has any allergies. She will bark at you but does not bite. She sadly went blind last year, so may bark more than usual but will settle down pretty quickly. 

If you want to bring your dog or children, you are welcome to do so, but they are your responsibility.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I hope everyone fared well in the storms over the past couple of days. Our street flooded, so in turn our basement flooded. Easily almost to the top of the tires out front. Fun stuff. 

We had between nickle and quarter sized hail. Probably the worst hail storm I've ever seen in this area over the past 40+ years I've lived in the DC metro. 

I see that there is a good possibilty for rain on Saturday. Is there a plan B? Or are we just going to huddle in your garage until it passes? 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Huddle in the garage  Last I looked it was just saying a chance of a thunderstorm, which if the past few days have been anything to go by means hot all day and then a storm in the evening. Is your basement finished? Hopefully not too much damage from it flooding.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

We had a tornado touch down about 20mi North of us. Had a bunch limbs & rotten trees down. Power was out for a few hours.

I was actually at work at one of our outdoor material storage areas when I looked up and saw what looked like a tidal wave of storm clouds coming at a fast clip... almost like a scene from the weather channel. Didn't get to cover fast enough and buckets of rain soaked be down to my skivvies. I was coming down so hard and wind blowing it sideways that I couldn't see 5ft in front of me.

As far as Saturday - Wunderground is showing the chance of rain to drop below 50% after 8am. I can deal with that... but if the forecast changes to >50% chance of rain for most the day then I will likely bail out :worried:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully, the forecast stays the same as it is now which is pretty much a low chance of rain all weekend long. It's been hot and humid with thunder almost daily, but looks like Friday the temperature should cool off with Saturday just being overcast.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

The basement is partially finished. No major damage fortunately. I just spent most the night getting the water up.

My neighbors basements completely flooded. The way their houses were designed, the outside entrance to the basement faces the street, so when the street flooded, it rose over the mini wall that "protects" the stairs from flooding and just completely flooded it out. 

What a crazy storm.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

My trip got cancelled  - I am out, sorry guys!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That stinks! Maybe next time!


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

Sadly, I will have to back out, some family issues and two AC failures. There is just too much going on.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Eek. Do we still have a strong list? 

I may only have to bring 1 cup, 1 plate and a fork. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Acceptor said:


> Sadly, I will have to back out, some family issues and two AC failures. There is just too much going on.


Stinks you won't be able to make it Jim, but I understand.



Weightless said:


> Eek. Do we still have a strong list?


I hope so!! Sent a PM to about half a dozen people earlier who said they were planning to come, so hopefully they still are planning to do so. I know a couple people not on the list who are also hoping to come, so we will see!!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Clay / claydo - chevy cobalt
3 - Benjamin/ Coppertone - 2018 Accord
4 - Dan / Dan750iL - 04 Dodge Dakota or 01 BMW 750iL if my lazy ass finishes it 
5 - Ryan / Truthunter - '15 Camry
6 - Justin / Weightless - '16 HR-V 
7 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
8 - Jason / JI808 - 66 Chevelle
9 - Jason / bertholomey - BRZ
10 - Bo / Zippy - 07 RAV4 Z
11 - Jim / Acceptor - Civic
12 - Igor / Mless - Some cheesy rental
13 - Ron / RRizz - Z + Friend with Altima
14 - Todd / TheTodd - Malibu

Looks like it should still be a good group.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yup, Frank (LocomotiveTech) is also hoping to make it, and Nick (SI) was going to try and head up as well.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

naiku said:


> Did you manage to get a tune set on the MiniDSP?


Ok, after finally getting a mic to work with the new Windows 10 update, I spent the last two nights & lunch hours hashing out a rough tune. I wanted to try out the MP1_2 target curve I saw on here so this is what I'll be bringing... My first attempt at making corrections with an external DSP:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice. I can see me getting a demo in the Camry and then going back to the drawing board with my set up if your previous tunes have been anything to go by.

So, while it is currently raining constantly, Saturday the weather is improving. Showing high 70's now and between a 10-20% chance of rain for much of the day after about 8am.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian, unfortunately I have to bow out. My daughter's birthday party was moved to this Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

kmbkk said:


> Ian, unfortunately I have to bow out. My daughter's birthday party was moved to this Saturday.




I was going to text you today to ask if you were going to make it. Hate that your trip was preempted - birthdays are pretty important at that age.....at our age, they are to be avoided. I’ll miss hanging with you and seeing the updates. Shame you can’t make it to Friday or Saturday dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Ian, unfortunately I have to bow out. My daughter's birthday party was moved to this Saturday.


I understand, hope the weather holds off for you and she has fun. 



bertholomey said:


> Shame you can’t make it to Friday or Saturday dinner.


Are you heading up today or tomorrow? If you are in the area this evening shoot me a text if you want to head over at all. 

Weather so far is looking much the same across any site I check, about a 50% chance of rain before 8-9am and then dropping steadily and clearing through the day. Will be nice since it has rained almost non stop since Monday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was going to be headed up around lunch time - shock chlorinating the well - trying to get that elusive chlorine smell to come through the sink. Not sure when I’ll arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I plan on driving out early tomorrow morning to make it around start time you listed Iain. Cya then.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I was going to be headed up around lunch time - shock chlorinating the well - trying to get that elusive chlorine smell to come through the sink. Not sure when I’ll arrive.


Ah, the joys of well water!! 



Zippy said:


> I plan on driving out early tomorrow morning to make it around start time you listed Iain. Cya then.


Awesome, see you in the morning.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I plan on leaving between 5-6am... should arrive between 10-11am.

I'm staying over Saturday night so I'm in for dinner too.

:edit: Looking forward to finally getting to check out your RAV4 Bo


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Car is loaded up. Too late to back out now! Estimating a 9am arrival, rain be damned.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Car is loaded up. Too late to back out now! Estimating a 9am arrival, rain be damned.


Nice. If you want me to have a pot of coffee on the go let me know.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I will probably have 2 or 3 in me by then. I'm usually 1 cup a day... I did confirm that my friend Mike will be making the trip as well. His Altima is pretty solid. He did 4th in Mod Street at MECA finals in 2016, and its only gotten better since.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

RRizz said:


> Car is loaded up. Too late to back out now! Estimating a 9am arrival, rain be damned.


I was just getting ready to PM you to see if you want to meet up and caravan together, but it looks like you’re leaving WAY ahead of me. I plan on leaving about 8ish, which should put me there around 10:30 +/- a few. 

It’s raining now and my son just had a baseball game tonight so the car's dirty on the outside and has a decent amount of baseball dirt on the inside (just the floor mats) but at least the seats are clean.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

So, unfortunately I am out. The rain hasn't let up all night and we are flooded again. Going to be spending the day pumping out water and cleaning, ugh. 

Believe me, Id rather be there. 

I was going to be the one to bring utensils, cups, etc. If someone can pick them up and Ill PP gift a few bucks to cover it. 

Sorry guys. It'll have to be next time.

Hopefully it lets up down there so you can have a good meet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That sucks, it's raining lightly here, but supposed to stop shortly. Hope the damages is not too bad.

Pretty sure I have enoughplates, utensils and napkins, just need to dig them out. Don't worry about that.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

And the hits just keep coming.

My allergies and I won't be making the trip today either. My apologies to Ian and everyone else. I will be back for the fall meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but yes, see you in the fall!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> I was going to text you today to ask if you were going to make it. Hate that your trip was preempted - birthdays are pretty important at that age.....at our age, they are to be avoided. I’ll miss hanging with you and seeing the updates. Shame you can’t make it to Friday or Saturday dinner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I hate I'm not able to come. Party was moved due to me not being able to make the original one (work). We've gotta hang out sometime. Worst case I'll make this fall's gtg.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Just made it back home. Weather cooperated nicely. I arrived around 9:30ish, and it had already stopped raining. Most of the day was overcast, but warm.... The sun made a peek out in the afternoon as well. Good time, as always, and some new demos to boot.
Todd, the malibu sounds nice, just gotta fix that center image, and finalize the tune, so good things are coming your way!
Ryan, the Camry, minus the slight left/right eq issue shifting your center, is straight up ON POINT. velvety smooth with nice impact and dynamics.
Bo's Rav4 is a midbass MONSTER. I was 17 years old again watching Van Halen in Allentown back in '83 (or was it '84?? those were fuzzy times ! Lol) You have definitely met your goals with that install.
Ian, the avant sounds better every time I hear it.
I didn't get a demo from Jason, but I did listen to it at his meet a month or so ago, so
words aren't necessary, it's always top notch.
Ian, thanks again for Hosting.
Hope to see all you guys again soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m glad you made home just fine Ron - Waaaayyyy past 9:00 

I’ll echo that the weather turned out really well, wonderful folks to hang out with, great systems to enjoy, and a really nice dinner to end the day. Perfect experience in the hobby! Thank you very much Ian for hosting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got back in myself. 

Iain, I had to pry myself out of your Audi or I was not going to leave. I can’t wait to hear how the tablet swap/raspberry pi goes. Thanks again for hosting this event. 

Jason, It’s always great getting a chance to chat and catch up with you. I’ll keep an eye out for any updates from you about a potential new vehicle on the forum. I would hang onto the 3” drivers from your BRZ no matter what. Audison is saying around 2-3 years before we see a new 3” thesis driver. You can get new tweets and midbass drivers. 

Everyone else, it was great hanging out and chatting with everyone. I always look forward to these get togethers cause there are always interesting people and amazing stereos to listen to.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

What a great meet this was. Ian, thanks for hosting again... the scenery at your place is just ideal for an event like this.

Able to hear some great vehicles I hadn't heard before and get some good feedback on my own. Was great chat'n with you all about our hobby... It's events like these where I get new ideas & motivate me to try new things in my vehicle to take it to the next level.

Sorry that some didn't make it but life happens and there is always the fall.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

First, thank you to everyone who made the trip out here. The day really could not have been better, the weather was just right, I got a demo in every single vehicle and enjoyed all of them. It's always great hearing all the different preferences and set ups that people have. Jason and Ryan, I could have stayed chatting all night at dinner, really nice end to the day.

So, thank you all again. A few people have mentioned a fall meet, so I will start trying to figure out a date and start a new thread when I decide on that.

Oh, and I sucked at photos. As always!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Like my wife likes to say......"Only one of us has to remember." - I took a few pics for the group.

As Ian mentioned - about 63 and drizzling rain in the morning....me in shorts / T-Shirt (Brasil warm up jersey), but the rain stopped, temp raised slightly - then the sun came out, and it warmed up with a cool breeze - wonderful car audio day (unlike the meet down south of here in early April....). 

Ian's house got a fresh coat of paint, and it was stunning! I love the color bro!



















Some of that stunning landscape










And the chickens and roosters  










A couple pics of Coppertone.....no, Coppertone isn't a bot.....we can prove it now.....Coppertone does exist! 










With Ron, Todd, and Ian's sweet Golden










Now - a few pics of some cars

Todd's fantastic PPI IB sub:










Soundstream Amps on the other side:










Ian's Audi: 










Stealth install with tablet










I had a thumb drive that I had some music for my Dad.....Billy Joel, Boz Scaggs, Cat Stevens, Lionel Ritchie.......mostly mp3 - goose bumps - great music played back very well. "Captain Jack will get you high tonight...."










Sadly, I failed to take pics of the Rav4

Mike's Altima - Rockin' Hybrid and Rockford 




























Ron's Z! Can't wait to hear it with dual mkV's!!!




























And Ryan's AE IB Sub - IMO, one of the best mid bass / sub bass integration I have heard - excellent job Ryan! I wish I had snapped a pic of the Morel front stage and 8" Alpine deck.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks again Ian for hosting this! It always seems to make a 3 hour drive worth it... to quote my wife... “JUST to listen some car radios.” (She doesn’t get it, but let’s me have it so... I can’t complain much). 

I listened to some great cars (and unfortunately missed Ryan’s... AGAIN) and found some GREAT new music as well. I think I might spend some time today trying to dial that tune in a bit more. 

Until next time...


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> Sadly, I failed to take pics of the Rav4


And I saw no pictures of an amazing BRZ either.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Yikes! I gotta figure out some more aesthetically pleasing wire management on those rca cables before someone else takes photos :blush:... I forgot I had green masking tape up there holding those cables down :surprised:

Jason's right... Ian, your house look way nice with the color choices. 

The weather definately turned out perfect... Good times.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> And I saw no pictures of an amazing BRZ either.




I felt that would be yucky self-aggrandizement  It would have been something if yours was there and Kelly’s FRS - all in a row! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> I felt that would be yucky self-aggrandizement  It would have been something if yours was there and Kelly’s FRS - all in a row!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There’s always the fall.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

OK, who burnt my grass!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Ok sadly the photo is t working for me Ian, what’s up with your grass ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Possibly a car that drove a long way, and sits low to the ground.......


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Like a......Malibu. lol


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Ok sadly the photo is t working for me Ian, what’s up with your grass ?


Nothing really, just a patch got dried out and yellowed from something hot sitting over it.



RRizz said:


> Possibly a car that drove a long way, and sits low to the ground.......


Haha see that was my first thought, but it's a little too close to the driveway for your car. Definitely not even remotely worried about it though, just thought it was funny.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't view the photo at work so I'm not sure where the spot was located but I had left my car running for like a half hour (maybe longer) at one point during the day to charge up my battery. At one point it crossed my mind that the grass was long and the possibility of the exhaust catching it on fire :surprised:

I pulled nose in but stayed close to the driveway so exhaust would have been closer to the driveway... So might of been me :blush:


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

RRizz said:


> Like a......Malibu. lol


Sure... Blame the Malibu. Everybody _always_ blames the Malibu. I can't see the pic either, but if it was me I apologize. I wouldn't think my car would be low enough, but I guess it could've been hot enough... especially since I left my engine running during demos. 

I know you were kind of poking fun there Ian, but if it WAS me... sorry!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Kind of wondering if anyone can see the photo!! It's on Google Photos, so I know can be picky to share. 

Again though, no one needs to be sorry for it, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I see it


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I can see it now that I'm home... work network blocks photos.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Sounds like it was a good turnout with better than expected weather. Sorry I missed it.

Can't wait until next time. Ian, please do not schedule the next one when there is either a viral outbreak or a torrential storm in the area, lol. Maybe I can make it then!

The house color looks great from the pic.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Weightless said:


> Can't wait until next time. Ian, please do not schedule the next one when there is either a viral outbreak or a torrential storm in the area, lol. Maybe I can make it then!


Yeah, you have had pretty bad luck the last 2 times!! Hope you got your house cleaned up.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Looking at setting up a fall meet, details here:

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...etc-fall-meet-date-discussed.html#post5585253


----------



## HDF250 (Jan 16, 2018)

Any of you guys have any recommended installers in NOVA? I have everything for my system except a sub, enclosure and amp rack. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Talk to Chris at Driven in Chantilly, or Ata at Absolute Auto in Rockville.

If you are free Sunday, there is a meet at Driven.


----------



## HDF250 (Jan 16, 2018)

naiku said:


> Talk to Chris at Driven in Chantilly, or Ata at Absolute Auto in Rockville.
> 
> If you are free Sunday, there is a meet at Driven.




Thanks, I appreciate it. Unfortunately, I am working on the weekends right now.


----------

